# PORTA POTTI - A 'no no' or 'okay' for cruising?



## SailMonkey (Feb 6, 2006)

So we're about to take the boat for spin. Hopefully a lengthy one. Cruising to the Gulf of Mex. then onto Bahamas, Caribbean, who knows... 

We have a 33' Morgan OI, and the normal holding tank, head, etc. has been removed and we have used a porta potti type head. We've had zero issues with emptying at marinas, etc, cruising the Great Lakes. 

We're wondering if this will be an issue elsewhere...other countries, other cruising grounds. Legal or otherwise. Anyone know??

Thanks.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I would imagine it could be a bit of a PITA to have to empty more often than a holding tank. Might limit how long you can be away from civilization. Don't know about legal requirements.


----------



## SailMonkey (Feb 6, 2006)

I was thinking it might be good to buy second one, or a just the holding tank, and use it as a backup when the first is full.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Possible? Yeah, no doubt.

Practical? Probably much less so.

I think you're wise to research this before you depart. Take a lot of time to check marinas at which you can dump your PortaPotty, then do a time/distance analysis to make sure you won't be stuck with a full tank with a couple of days to go before you can use your head.

When we came south from Lake Michigan, we didn't avoid marinas but also didn't spend every night in one. There are stretches (sometimes several days worth) when you just can't make the math work, and will have to anchor out. Weather delays should be factored in. Don't assume that every marina will be able to accept your waste. We also had a couple of nights when there were no available berths at marinas we had intended to visit. You should have a back-up plan for offloading your PortaPotty if you are forced to do so from anchor. 

If it were me, I'd strongly consider biting the bullet and installing a proper head. YMMV.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Haven't used a PortaPot in a few years, but*

...The other factor to think of is the stink factor. Even if you don't fill it up every day, I would think you would need to empty it on very regular basis else it will a nice bouquet de pungence, especially in a warmer regions. Like I said, haven't used one in awhile, so they (new models) maybe less prone to stink than I remember.

I agree with others, if you are going to go the P-to-P route, at lease get a secondary, collapsible holding tank/bladder for back-up.

DrB


----------



## SailMonkey (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Haven't used a PortaPot in a few years, but*



DrB said:


> ...The other factor to think of is the stink factor. Even if you don't fill it up every day, I would think you would need to empty it on very regular basis else it will a nice bouquet de pungence, especially in a warmer regions. Like I said, haven't used one in awhile, so they (new models) maybe less prone to stink than I remember.
> DrB


What seems to be the key to having no 'stink' is to not use it for urine at all. That's what ends up stinking. We've followed that advice and used the enzyme additive that's recommended, and have had no smell issue.

I'm more concerned with any legal problems, customs, etc...


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have read of some areas where you must have a head with a holding tank to be legal. These are primarily marine reserve areas. The concern would be with no holding tank you may fill up the pota poti and be inclined to dump it in the water (although same could happen with a holding tank). 

In hawaii there are areas where it is illegal to anchor unless you have a installed head with a Coast Guard approved holding tank- although this regualtion does not seem to be strickly inforced. 

Agree with others, do some research, and the strictly regulated marine reserves and conservation area could be a problem.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Haven't used a PortaPot in a few years, but*



SailMonkey said:


> What seems to be the key to having no 'stink' is to not use it for urine at all. That's what ends up stinking. We've followed that advice and used the enzyme additive that's recommended, and have had no smell issue.
> 
> I'm more concerned with any legal problems, customs, etc...


Well, you're now facing a problem. Legally, you can piss off the rail -- no worries (other than perhaps offending passing sailors or risking a citation for indecent exposure which could land you on a sex offender's registry.) However, once it goes into any type of container is becomes wastewater, which cannot be legally dumped. Idiotic? You betcha. A frequently violated rule? I'd bet my life on it.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Haven't used a PortaPot in a few years, but*



PorFin said:


> Well, you're now facing a problem. Legally, you can piss off the rail -- no worries (other than perhaps offending passing sailors or risking a citation for indecent exposure which could land you on a sex offender's registry.) However, once it goes into any type of container is becomes wastewater, which cannot be legally dumped. Idiotic? You betcha. A frequently violated rule? I'd bet my life on it.


as someone once said to me "how can they outlaw a bucket ?" ... 

Much of the effluent rules do not make sense but it is , or was, a problem that had to be dealt with. Personally I see no problem with direct discharge in less crowded anchorages but in a marina I can see the need for regulations.

Casey, you questions legality but wouldn't a Porta Potty qualify as a holding tank ? It certainly does down here cos on one of our previous boats we kept one on board in case our then direct discharge head was ever questioned.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Haven't used a PortaPot in a few years, but*



tdw said:


> as someone once said to me "how can they outlaw a bucket ?" ...
> 
> Much of the effluent rules do not make sense but it is , or was, a problem that had to be dealt with. Personally I see no problem with direct discharge in less crowded anchorages but in a marina I can see the need for regulations.
> 
> Casey, you questions legality but wouldn't a Porta Potty qualify as a holding tank ? It certainly does down here cos on one of our previous boats we kept one on board in case our then direct discharge head was ever questioned.


Sorry, we got too many lawyers in the US:

USCG Systems Engineering Division (CG-ENG-3)

Your direct discharge head is illegal in the US and you can get fined heftly. My understanding even if you lock your heads seacock shut it is still illegal in the US (US Coast Guard states a permantently installed head must meet their regs).. If you are a foreign boat passing through I think you'll be ok.

This is from the above Coast Guard link:
"Portable toilets. 
Vessels having no installed toilet are not subject to the provisions of Section 312 of the Act. Portable toilets or porta-potties that use no installed water, power, etc., are not considered installed toilets and therefore not subject to the requirements in 33 CFR Part 159. However, regulations still exist to prohibit disposal of raw sewage within U.S. territorial waters, the Great Lakes, and navigable rivers. Use of portable toilets in combination with a direct discharge toilet is not permitted. Vessel owners may elect to remove installed toilets and use instead portable toilets. For vessels having a portable toilet, all non-compliant fixed toilets should be removed unless impractical or unsafe in which case such devices should be rendered permanently inoperable. For inspected vessels using portable systems, use only devices manufactured of a durable material, such as molded plastic, aluminum, etc., to facilitate removal ashore, securely fastened to the vessel using straps, wooden framing, or similar materials, and maintained by the vessel operator following the manufacturers instructions as to waste disposal, chemical additives, etc. "

Actually there are some (but not all) porta poties that are Coast Guard approved type III msd.
http://www.wholesalemarine.com/c/33000506/Porta+Potti+&+Portable+Toilets.html


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

If you are doing serious cruising (even just in the Bahamas or eastern Caribbean) you will rarely be in a marina. In many places there aren't even marinas if you did want to pay the money so there is no where to dump a PP. We are currently visiting a marina in Bundaberg, Oz and they have signs indicating no dumping of PP since the chemicals used are bad for the septic system. If you are at anchor for a period of weeks or months having to find places to dump could quickly become a major annoyance (way beyond an inconvience). 

BTW, very few places that have no overboard discharge rules have pumpout facilities. People do one of two things - they either have the ability to pump-out their holding tanks when well away from shore (or at least the no discharge zone) or they just ignore the rule in the first place. I suspect there are many more of the latter since few people have indicated to us that they have holding tanks.

A slight diversion from the topic - the best place I have seen for making sure that sewage does not get into the water is Mystic/Noank CT. They have a free pumpout boat that comes to your boat. If towns/cities are really serious about the problem you need something like this. Otherwise you need an entire generation of boaters to get used to the idea of going to a pumpout station - and the stations have to work. End of rant.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I have been in a fair number of marinas that have signs posted in or near the restrooms that prohibit emptying porta potties. We had one over 30 years ago. It had to come home to empty. Not ideal.

Since porta potti tanks are not like ventilated, biologically alive spetic/holding tanks, odor control is an entirely different matter and usually done by nuking it with chemicals. 

The only way to cruise is with a properly installed and maintained holding tank. You just need to know and follow the rules to make one work properly.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

A notable example is Block Island which has a pumpout boat that constantly cruises around the harbor, asking if you need a pumpout. They make it simple. The harbor is clean now. It wasn't clean 40 years ago when everyone had direct discharge heads and jumping in the water meant looking that no turds were directly below. It seems to me, municipalities that benefit greatly from boat traffic, if they are actually serious about keeping crap out of the water, should be compelled to do this. If getting pumped out is a major PITA, you know people are going to figure out how to dump wherever and whenever they can. If at anchor somewhere for any length of time with more than one or two people aboard, even large holding tanks are going to fill up often and become a problem. Putting a small outboard with a tank into operation is a miniscule expense for any town deriving major revenues from sailors.

I took the old direct discharge head out and replaced it with a USCG porta-pottie with a pump out deck fitting. It works and I'm usually offshore enough to dump outside the limit. It's OK for the time being but I can see where it could be a problem in the future. There really is no good place I can find to put a decent sized holding tank much bigger than the one on the MSD, other than to use up half my largest locker.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

my boat is currently near the head waters of the tenn. river,this river comes from several moutainous streams and one would think the water would be near pristine but it contains some of the nastiest water i've seen,a dock line accidently left hanging overboard for a couple of days looks like something you don't want to handle,i can remember on some occasions the city of knoxville's wastewater plant malfuntioned and several millons of raw sewage was dumped untreated into this river,large houseboats are common here and i seldom see them getting pumped out,there are also lots of small fishing,bass and pontoon boats on this river without holding tanks,i wonder what these people who are often on the water for 8-12 hrs do when nature calls! i realize that like litter,every small piece adds up,lots of people swim in this sewer but i wouldn't


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

If your life is like my life, ask yourself what the odds are that at some point you will trip on a twisted dock board, or overbalance when transferring "the load" from the mothership to the dinghy.
Yeah, that's what I thought.

Now, if your life is REALLY like my life, ask yourself what the odds are that it will happen to your WIFE.

After you get done shuddering at the outcome, you know what you gotta do. Right now.

If you're gonna be a real cruiser on a real boat, get a real boat head.


----------



## Frogwatch (Jan 22, 2011)

I use a porta-potti and think getting rid of the marine head was one of the best things I evr did. With the marine head, I spent more time working on it than all other systems combined. The marine head stank no matter what you did even with new hose. The porta-potti is foolproof. I went over a year without emptying it (weekend use only) and with the right additive it never stank.
Generally, any place with a pump out will also pump out your potti.
I would not hesitate to cruise with a porta-potti, in fact, I do so.


----------



## SailMonkey (Feb 6, 2006)

bljones said:


> If your life is like my life, ask yourself what the odds are that at some point you will trip on a twisted dock board, or overbalance when transferring "the load" from the mothership to the dinghy.
> Yeah, that's what I thought.
> 
> Now, if your life is REALLY like my life, ask yourself what the odds are that it will happen to your WIFE.
> ...


Mr. Jones,
That's pretty funny, but it's not an open 'bucket'. Maybe you've never used a modern PP. They have sealed holding tanks, fit into a canvas shopping bag, and tote just fine.

And honestly, any comments about being a 'real' or 'serious' cruiser...and what absolutes that entails...gives me pause. One of the most common complaints and common projects fellow dock-mates or sailors seem to be dealing with is some disgusting issue with their 'real' head and plumbing. If I'm not going to get stopped at every border because of it, I'd rather deal with some inconveniences than some major debacles down the way.


----------



## Frogwatch (Jan 22, 2011)

I think I've done more cruising than most and I find the Porta-potti to be very practical, even in the Bahamas. Consider, in the Bahamas, you can rarely pump out a marine head so what do you do? You would pump it overboard. With a Porta-potti, you can empty it in a toilet with caution. Any place that will pump a marine head will pump a porta-potti, If necessary, you COULD empty it overboard but I have NEVER had to do so.
Simplify your life and minimize costs and get a porta-potti.


----------



## Frogwatch (Jan 22, 2011)

You will carry water and fuel to and from the boat far more often than your porta-potti yet that does not make you from worry about tripping.
My porta-potti also serves as an indication that I am heeling too much. It has brackets that hold it in place bit it can tip just a bit. When I see it tipping, I reduce sail.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

SailMonkey said:


> Maybe you've never used a modern PP. They have sealed holding tanks, fit into a canvas shopping bag, and tote just fine.
> 
> .


Hey, if you're perfectly happy toting a canvas shopping bag of human waste on a regular basis, be my guest.

But if that was the case, would you have started this thread in the first place?

The honest-to-neptune old school jabsco head on my boat is over 15 years old. In the five years we have had her, our total maintenance has been...

...zero.

No hoses to replace, no gaskets to fix, no valves to rebuild, even though our winterization has occasionally been suspect and the boat is stored on the hard uncovered in winter.

A little baby oil in the bowl from time to time and a spoonful of sugar once a month or so takes care of any odor issues.

When you hear about those who have had major issues with marine heads, ask them why. Chances are you will discover that somebody didn't bother to read the freakin' instructions- didn't flush it properly, disposed of something they shouldn't, or inherited a problem, and the head was a symptom of a great deal of other deferred maintenance or ill maintained aspects of the boat.

Meanwhile, friends of ours who bought a powerboat with a porta-potti head couldn't figure out why the underside of the aft cabin mattress was always wet and stinky- turns out there was a crack in the holding tank from a PO's overzealous fastening of hold down brackets, leading to leakage whenever the boat planed with the tank more than 1/4 full.the leaking liquid would run back under the aft bulkhead into the aft cabin to be absorbed by the mattress. When the boat came off plane, the leak stopped, making it a difficult problem to trace...for weeks.
When they finally discovered the cause behind the sodden aft cabin bedding their daughter wigged right the hell out and refused to sleep in "the cave" any longer, they sold the boat and divorced shortly thereafter. Not saying the last two events were connected but...


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Frogwatch said:


> You will carry water and fuel to and from the boat far more often than your porta-potti yet that does not make you from worry about tripping.


Trip and fall with a jerry can of fuel or water, it won't spill. and you will be emptying your porta-potty more often than your fuel tank..especially with two people on board.


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

This is just my 2 cents and its all its worth. Just curious what is the difference between carting a few gallons in a tote bag or having 50 gallons of **** under your bed. I have been a constant in the marine industry for over 25 years and been on hundreds if not thousands of boats 100% of them with holding tanks stink like crap. I always hear people say my boat doesn't stink but when I go aboard I can smell it, they are just used to living in it. One good option is a WAG bag that can be legally dumped in the trash and there is no smell. Regardless of what we choose all systems have their draw backs but its a small price to pay for the freedom cruising represents. I have been on the bucket system 365 days a year for 5 years and have no issues and violate no rules.


----------



## Frogwatch (Jan 22, 2011)

If you trip and fall your porta-potti tank will not spill either, they seal very well.
In a weeks worth of cruising with 4 men aboard, we never had to empty the porta-potti. Generally, you wait till you are on land to do your business and use the porta-potti in the middle of the night or whenever there is no land available.
Getting rid of the porta-potti got rid of two thru hull valves thus making my boat safer.
For those who think that women want a "real head", it was my wife who convinced me to change from a marine head to porta-potti. No more disgusting plumbing operations when someone puts something in the head that clogs a valve.
If you want complications and expense, get a marine head, if you want simple and cheap, get a porta-potti.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The absolute easiest holding tank to take care of, is one that is used every day and cycled routinely. The tough ones are when you leave the boat at the slip all week and come back next weekend. The later can still be made odor free, but you need to be very diligent with flushing enough water, keeping everything but human waste out of the tank and have proper ventilation. Adding aerobic bacteria starter helps. Chemical odor disguises will eventually fail and stink and that is what most people use.

You can not translate weekend warrior marine head to a cruising experience. Totally different.

And a marine head absolutely positively does not need to smell.

Do you flush a *minimum* of 1 full gallon of clean water, *after* you move the contents out of the bowl every time? 99.99999% of boaters do not. The psychology of taking up room in the holding tank kills them.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

barefootnavigator said:


> This is just my 2 cents and its all its worth. Just curious what is the difference between carting a few gallons in a tote bag or having 50 gallons of **** under your bed. I have been a constant in the marine industry for over 25 years and been on hundreds if not thousands of boats 100% of them with holding tanks stink like crap. I always hear people say my boat doesn't stink but when I go aboard I can smell it, they are just used to living in it. One good option is a WAG bag that can be legally dumped in the trash and there is no smell. Regardless of what we choose all systems have their draw backs but its a small price to pay for the freedom cruising represents. I have been on the bucket system 365 days a year for 5 years and have no issues and violate no rules.


Are you saying you use the WAG bag with the bucket? If not, how would waste be legally disposed in a no discharge area?

BTW, the PO of my boat circumnavigated with just a bucket. (the head was removed from the boat).
Regards


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

The old cedar (sheetrock) bucket is always the best option. It works right on deck when singlehanding, never gets clogged, never needs to be pumped out, no nasty chemicals required. The only drawback is the circle it leaves on your butt.:laugher


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

smurphny said:


> The old cedar (sheetrock) bucket is always the best option. It works right on deck when singlehanding, never gets clogged, never needs to be pumped out, no nasty chemicals required. The only drawback is the circle it leaves on your butt.:laugher


You need this:

TODD Bucket at West Marine


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

If I can use shore-side facility's I do, where it is legal to dump it overboard I do all the rest of time I use a wag bag. I know a guy here who has a 70' yacht and no marine heads, he is a MD and agrees that there is nothing more disgusting than a holding tank filled with human refuse. I could write a book about all the issues I have experienced with holding tanks including ruining a near new Erikson 38 when the holding tank cracked, no amount of money was able to get rid of the smell.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

barefootnavigator said:


> If I can use shore-side facility's I do, where it is legal to dump it overboard I do all the rest of time I use a wag bag. I know a guy here who has a 70' yacht and no marine heads, he is a MD and agrees that there is nothing more disgusting than a holding tank filled with human refuse. I could write a book about all the issues I have experienced with holding tanks including ruining a near new Erikson 38 when the holding tank cracked, no amount of money was able to get rid of the smell.


Agree with you. The last thing you want to being doing is working on the head/vavles/hoses/holding tank while at sea during rough weather. Most of us would already be at least slightly sea sick (or feeling a little "off") and working on the smelly stuff in the bilge of the boat could easily put us over the edge. Every boat I have ever been on has had at least one problem with the head while at sea during a passage. The things are mechanical and its not "if" but "when" they will break.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

casey1999 said:


> You need this:
> 
> TODD Bucket at West Marine


Thanks, I've seen those but always hesitate because it's one more piece of stuff to find a place for. Maybe a piece of foam tubing of some sort?? One thing about buckets is that they are not very stable in a rough sea.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

smurphny said:


> Thanks, I've seen those but always hesitate because it's one more piece of stuff to find a place for. Maybe a piece of foam tubing of some sort?? One thing about buckets is that they are not very stable in a rough sea.


Maybe you could build a wood frame to hold the bucket in place, could even be bolted to the boat sole. Then just lift bucket out when you need to dump. But you are right, will take up some room.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I certainly know of many septic systems that have failed and cost the homeowner $10k to replace and fix. Yard does stink while it's being dug up.

However, I know none who swore off flush toilets in their home for a bucket afterward. 

To each his own. I don't begrudge anyone their bucket. However, for me and my wife, that aint happening.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> I certainly know of many septic systems that have failed and cost the homeowner $10k to replace and fix. Yard does stink while it's being dug up.
> 
> However, I know none who swore off flush toilets in their home for a bucket afterward.
> 
> To each his own. I don't begrudge anyone their bucket. However, for me and my wife, that aint happening.


You do not have to use a bucket if you forego a flush toilet. My mother, grandparents, great grandparents grew up with an outhouse (we still use it when we go to their original cabin in the Appalachians). Worked then and still works, and environmentally friendly.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

casey1999 said:


> You do not have to use a bucket if you forego a flush toilet. My mother, grandparents, great grandparents grew up with an outhouse (we still use it when we go to their original cabin in the Appalachians). Worked then and still works, and environmentally friendly.


Same answer. None of these folks that had problems with their septic systems, replaced them with an outhouse.

.... Or a composting toilet, or a porta potti, or anything other than modern plumbing.

Modern plumbing and opposable thumbs are all that separate us from the animals.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> Same answer. None of these folks that had problems with their septic systems, replaced them with an outhouse.
> 
> .... Or a composting toilet, or a porta potti, or anything other than modern plumbing.
> 
> Modern plumbing and opposable thumbs are all that separate us from the animals.


The large Chesapeake Bay Foundation's main headquaters in Annapolis uses composting toilets- that is what they choose to use instead of a septic/drain field. Other situations may require an alternative to a septic/drain field system. Modern plumbing does not necessarily mean city sewer or septic systems. Also, comparing a boat to a house is not the same, maybe you should compare a boat to a spacecraft.
Now hear is some "modern" plumbing:
http://science.howstuffworks.com/bathroom-in-space.htm

Composting toilet at the Chesapeake Bay Foundation headquarters | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

thetford 875. if it was good enough for the transat islander 44 and some other cruisers and ericson 35s, why not plumb one into your boat with a whale gusher hand pump for pumping it out....wont kill ye and is a porta potty by law.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm always amazed at how strident people become about such issues. 

Have to say that no matter our local regs I wouldn't cruise long term without a holding tank. I simply would not want to be hassled. 

OTOH, despite what some of you say plenty of folk have successfully cruised without the damn things using either direct discharge and accepting the risk, porta potti or simply a bucket.

Some of you feel that is barbaric but for the vast majority of us there is and always will be an element of camping involved with living on a boat. How much of that element you can cope with will depend on your own circumstances.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

tdw said:


> I'm always amazed at how strident people become about such issues.
> 
> Have to say that no matter our local regs I wouldn't cruise long term without a holding tank. I simply would not want to be hassled.
> 
> ...


It is a shame we need to eat and poop. Seems the human is not an efficent animal. Just think how long we could cruise if we were more like a camel...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

casey1999 said:


> It is a shame we need to eat and poop. Seems the human is not an efficent animal. Just think how long we could cruise if we were more like a camel...


The mind boggles .... 

Prolly need a slightly bigger boat though .... not to mention redesigned boat shoes.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

casey1999 said:


> The large Chesapeake Bay Foundation's main headquaters in Annapolis uses composting toilets- that is what they choose to use instead of a septic/drain field. Other situations may require an alternative to a septic/drain field system. Modern plumbing does not necessarily mean city sewer or septic systems. Also, comparing a boat to a house is not the same, maybe you should compare a boat to a spacecraft.
> Now hear is some "modern" plumbing:
> ......


The choice of a "Save the Bay" Foundation is not representative of mainstream, its making a statement. Good for them.

However, most humans prefer otherwise. If you can keep a composting head from stinking, which I'm told takes a minimum of retraining, you can keep a holding tank from stinking, which I know takes a minimum of retraining.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

tdw said:


> The mind boggles ....
> 
> Prolly need a slightly bigger boat though .... not to mention redesigned boat shoes.


Ok, here is the boat (built by Noah), it's up to you to install the rig...


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

and you think a holding tank is odiferous. That is gonna be one stinky old shoe.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bljones said:


> and you think a holding tank is odiferous. That is gonna be one stinky old shoe.


and a holding tank would probably go better to windward ...


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Haven't used a PortaPot in a few years, but*



casey1999 said:


> Sorry, we got too many lawyers in the US:
> 
> USCG Systems Engineering Division (CG-ENG-3)
> 
> ...


Same rules apply in Canada. I had called the Canadian Coast Guard about the porta potti question a few years ago and was told they are illegal unless permanently installed.

I don't get why people would use that in a boat. They stink and are messy. We had one in our cottage and I hated it...never mind in a boat.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

This discussion definitely has a male/female element to it. I know the average female of our species does not like porta-potties or anything that does not look like the tiled, palatial toilet at home... and if it smells, well, just forget it. A friend of mine spent a LOT of money putting in a head that his wife would actually consider using. I worry about the opposite sex holding it so long, trying to avoid using the porta-pottie, that they may do some kind of internal damage. On the other hand, most males couldn't really give a hoot, (or a crap) about the facilities. A bucket? No problem.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Wow sailabc! You joined just to post that on an 8 year old thread?

Edit: Looks like the mods didn't like his post either! It's gone!


----------



## Mama's Mink (Dec 15, 2020)

JimsCAL said:


> Wow sailabc! You joined just to post that on an 8 year old thread?


My very thought. I hope by now, most readers have heard about the simple dry heads we call "composting." They work fine and don't smell... if you follow the directions.


----------



## Killick (Feb 27, 2014)

Where actually does the composting marine head fit into the discussion? They're not quite what people think of as porta potties as they have no toxic chemicals, but they're not actual marine heads. They seem like the best solution but I don't know what laws you run up against with the porta potty designation.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Killick said:


> Where actually does the composting marine head fit into the discussion? They're not quite what people think of as porta potties as they have no toxic chemicals, but they're not actual marine heads. They seem like the best solution but I don't know what laws you run up against with the porta potty designation.


Composting toilets are most definitely marine heads. They are classified as Type III MSD, just like other holding tank-style marine heads. But you're right, they have little in similarity with porta potties.

Composters are an excellent solution. My view is they are the best marine heads for small crews on smallish boats, but they have some downsides which do turn some people off.


----------



## Mama's Mink (Dec 15, 2020)

I think I've read that they're OK in FL ... that's the gauntlet to run. But not every water cop would agree, I'd bet. As Mike said they are a marine head. Really, the only issue is liquid waste. Not OK to pour overside apparently so must be humped to land. I've just poured over the side. The solid waste removal is just like dirt. (I use peat.) Put in bag, then in dumpster. Easy peasy. An ultra greenie with a woods nearby could put it right on the dirt to very shortly disappear. This slight inconvenience beats the hell out of black water tank, the stink, and the pump out process and expense. You guys with sensitive women: bummer. She likely has way too many shoes too.

I'm boat shopping and yesterday found a black water tank with Whale hand pumping directly overboard. No Y valve. Guessing that Whale has been cleaned out more often than I'd want to do it. YMMV


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

I've had my composter (a Nature's Head) for going on a decade now. We're on board, full time, for about 1/2 of the year (not counting the current Covid catastrophe 😢). In all that time I think I've only had to use a dumpster three, maybe four times. Most of the time my end product has been dumped over the side (when we're sailing offshore), or dumped on land in the forest. Where I cruise wilderness abounds .


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

barefootnavigator said:


> ... he is a MD and agrees that there is nothing more disgusting than a holding tank filled with human refuse. ...


A perfect example of an educated man believing his expertise extends into an area he knows less about (wastewater engineering). I dare say that an experienced engineer has equivalent education of a different sort.

If you think about it, you walk around every day with a bag of human waste in your gut. Disgusting? Not really.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Deleted now that i see thread age


----------

